# Goose Distress Calls?



## Tuffdaddy

Does anyone know of any mouth calls that will sound like a goose in distress? We have a lot of geese around here so I'm sure the coyotes feed on them. Not sure if a regular goose call would work to make it sound like a goose distress or not. Just thinking of some different distress options.


----------



## Rick Howard

I don't know what goose distress sounds like. With some practice you can probably get a Dan Thompson red desert howler to sound pretty good like though.


----------



## prairiewolf

I missed this post some how! I will search and see if there are any type sounds on the net. I make goose calls but sure not very good at calling geese, the calls are alot harder to master then predator calls.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Yeah, I tried to search the web just to get an idea to see what one would sound like, but didn't really get anywhere. There's some goose chasers that had electronic calls, but that's not really what i was thinking of if ya know what I mean. Trying to think of how to make a call sound like what one may do when in trouble. That's gotta be good if they get a lot of other distress calls (might be over thinking at this point, but figure it can't hurt). Just another option potentially.


----------



## Rick Howard

I am reading into your post a little here but, If your concern is hunting coyote that have been called before.... There are other options to consider. First I would look at how you setup. Sit where you think no one else would. It will probably be easier if you wait for a day that the wind is not blowing from its predominant direction. Use howls instead of distress. If you are unfamiliar with the howling you can find lots of info on the subject here on PT. It will be easier than goose distress I am sure .


----------



## Scotty D.

I mimic the goose distress when we've shot at a flock & knocked some down..It usually always brings a few back around for a 2nd (or more) pass... Of course, I use a goose call... :teeth:


----------



## Rick Howard

I am not a goose hunter, I am sure you can tell. I really want to know what goose distress sounds like. Can you point me to a recording?


----------



## Scotty D.

Can't help u there...I knocked one down many years ago, & it made a distinct call when I tried to run it down...The rest of the flock came right back around to investigate...Since then, I've practiced this sound & I've got it down pretty decent.. :teeth:


----------



## Rick Howard

Looks like I am gonna have to do some goose hunting to find this info..... Will you all back me up when I tell my wife I am going out to conduct research. Lol


----------



## prairiewolf

Scotty, can you record that sound and put it on here? I also would like to hear it. I make goose calls but am not proficient with them at all. Hell as I think about it the way I blow one probably sounds like a hurt goose, lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy

I hear ya Rick, Working on the howls as we speak (the wife has had about enough, but the dog's still enjoying it haha). My thought process I think, comes from my musky fishing background. Always trying to do something different than the others to try and get one up on them and show them something different. I figured with all the geese that stick around during the winter now, the coyotes must be feeding on them at times. Just a trick in the bag if I can figure it out and test the theory. (going with a match the hatch theory I guess).

Heading out Saturday for the first time, so we'll see what happens. As I develop, I'll try to figure out the goose in distress thing and see if it actually works at times better than the other distress calls.

Scotty, it would be cool to hear what you do on that call. YouTube is your friend.


----------



## Scotty D.

prairiewolf said:


> Scotty, can you record that sound and put it on here? I also would like to hear it. I make goose calls but am not proficient with them at all. Hell as I think about it the way I blow one probably sounds like a hurt goose, lol


I've got no way to record it... Sorry


----------



## Daamud

Bump.

I'm gonna buy a cheap goose call and try it soon. Maybe Sunday.

The small lake next to my house has geese in summer, and at times during the night they go crazy. Me thinks the yotes are feeding on them. So we'll see if their memory is good, being its been awhile since the lake was liquid....


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Report back if you get anything that sounds good. I really should grab a goose call to try. Heading out in an hour for the evening shift. Let's see if the howls can get them going.


----------



## Daamud

Last week I bought the Flex Tone howler and distress call and was practicing with it while at work. (truck driver).

When you blow at lower speeds on the howler, the reed will change tones. And if you do it just right, you can get the goose "honk". A few quick "hut hut huts" at a lower volume of air sure sounds a lot like the geese on our lake when they get all riled up at night. Covering up the ring of ports around the outside of the exhaust will change the tone some, to make sound like two birds.

The lake is still froze by me, but I heard some geese two nights ago. Today it's raining, so no hunting for me. Maybe tomorrow or next week I'll do some calling and test it out.


----------



## finstr

Hey, this is a great thread. We use the goose distress all the time when we're goose hunting but never tried it on coyotes. I'm going to now tho! Works like a charm on geese once you've knocked a few outta the flock. Turns em around for another go at em.


----------



## 4Cody4

I'd imagine that what you guys are thinking the goose distress sounds are, are actually called spit notes (to goose hunters). Scott Threinen has some really great recordings of sounds on his calling DVD and he may have them on his molt gear website. I'll try to get a quick recording posted up of some different sounds of me on my goose call and you guys can let me know if you like any. If you do I'd be happy to put a file together that you can try in your e-calls.


----------



## 4Cody4

Can you post a sound file from tapatalk?


Sent from my BagPhone


----------



## Rick Howard

I think you can upload to the download section.... Not sure how though.


----------



## 4Cody4

I'm at the airport now, if somebody wants to post it I can email the file to them. Otherwise I'll look into it Thursday when I'm back.


----------



## finstr

Sorry I kinda forgot about this thread. I'll try and explain the sound we use when goose hunting.; A goose honk sounds like two syllables. "Herr-onk" , for anyone who's blown a goose call you know the call sound " breaks" over to the higher pitch on the " onk" part. Don't allow the call to break. We just utilize the "herr" sound for the distress. But it's a long mournful sound, " hhheeeeerrrrr" " hhhhheeeeeeeeerrrrrrrr" .
Because ( I'm assuming ) they mate for life, the mate will turn the flock around and come back to check on their partner giving us another crack at em.
It works about 50% of the time and sometimes it'll work more than once on the same flock.


----------



## Rick Howard

Thank you finstr.


----------



## 220swift

good info, thanks!!!


----------

